# Michigan Trip!



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey guys!
Im headed home this next week back to Michigan to go to the UofM/Penn State game and will have some other time to chill and smoke some sticks. Wondering where BOTL are smoking in Michigan, I know my previous coworkers dad owned Churchill's but I think he sold it a bit back. Ill be in the Brighton area so not looking to drive super far to have a stick so something not all the way to Detroit. La Casa De Habana is in ann arbor it looks like, haven't heard much about any places. If anyones go a go to place with a nice lounge would love to check it out.

Any recommendations? And does anyones local shop back in Michigan carry DE Papas Fritas? can't find them anywhere out here and their production is changing over so want to find some a shop still has in stock. 

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

530+ views and no comments haha, just got in tonight. Looks like there are several private lounges around but wondering if they let out of towners in with a cutting fee. Ready to find a place to smoke tomorrow or it will be out on my lake for me (not a bad plan B admittedly).


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

MichiganSRT8 said:


> 530+ views and no comments haha, just got in tonight. Looks like there are several private lounges around but wondering if they let out of towners in with a cutting fee. Ready to find a place to smoke tomorrow or it will be out on my lake for me (not a bad plan B admittedly).


I've been to Churchills in Birmingham, but like you said it is a pretty far hike from the Brighton area. I also frequent Jenuwines in Sterling Heights and Utica, again both a drive for you, but they do carry the Full Line of DE. I'd give them a call if you wanted to know if they had a Papas Fritas before making the venture out here. I do know the Utica location had the LP 9's and T52's last time I was in there a few weeks ago.

Good week to be back in Michigan, weather is going to be great this week/weekend.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

I know this is an old thread. 

But if any of you are in Michigan, let's go have a stogie.


----------

